# Stock radio with Helix Match plug & play amplifier and sub series



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope you guys can point me in the right direction. I've been looking at Helix Match series of plug & play amplifiers especially this model Match PP41DSP combined with this sub (Match PP7S-D). It is connected directly to the stock radio wire harness without having to splice and other things. I might be upgrading the speakers too sometimes in the future. I'm not an expert at all in this field, my question is if you think this is the right way to go with these components? Or do you have other/better suggestions? What i want is a clean sound with a little more power than what comes with the stock radio.


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

No comments?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

No one has any experience with these two items most likely.

I can't say that either of these will make you say wow. two 6.5" doesn't have that much come area at all, and from what I'm seeing from that dsp it's only pushing 100watts max.

What's the price on these two products?

To me with out knowing anything about it I'd say it will underperform when comparing dollar:watt ratio.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> No one has any experience with these two items most likely.
> 
> I can't say that either of these will make you say wow. two 6.5" doesn't have that much come area at all, and from what I'm seeing from that dsp it's only pushing 100watts max.
> 
> ...


That's exactly the type of comment i want. Maybe you don't know this particular brand but could you maybe recommend other plug & play amplifiers/subs? In my country everything is expensive, amplifier is at 450USD and sub at 330USD. Also do you know if it is possible to connect other speakers with this system?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it would help out a lot if we knew how much bass your looking for.
Like do you just want to add a lil more bass? Or do you want as much bass as your budget will allow?

Do you have any space requirements for the box? 

Is it ok if you have a external amplifier that's mounted in your trunk? Prob be the cheaper route and give you more power.

What's your budget in USD?

What country you live in?




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time i appreciate.Well basicly these are my requirements. 1. I want the installation to be as stealth ans eady as possible. Nothing must be seen, that's also why i also chose this sub as it fits the spare tyre compartment.2. Regarding performance i want a clean sound without distortion and a good bass but without exaggerating. 3. I don't want to spend much more than the components above which means around 780USD. For country see signature.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok I think this would be a great alternative for your needs. It will def outperform what you have listed in the OP.







This is a custom fiberglass box that can be bought on this forum from Xtremerevolution's Custom Box thread.
This box can house a image dynamics IDQ 10" which is a great sub for Sound Quality. I believe XR might have one that he would sell to you.

The price would be as followed
Box would be $225. 
Sub would be $150-$200. 
Amp would be a NX2 amps for $130

And all you need is a converter that can be bought for $37-40 on amazon.

Price for items would be roughly $550-600
Which still leaves $230-180 for shipping.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the box placement i might take a look at his thread. Do you have a link to this NX2 amplifier? Btw does he assemble the sub in the box oris it sold separately?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

mattail said:


> I like the box placement i might take a look at his thread. Do you have a link to this NX2 amplifier? Btw does he assemble the sub in the box oris it sold separately?


I'm not sure on that. Ill let him answer that question for you. I let him know about your thread so he might pop in here after work.( its 1pm in his time zone). 

Here is the specs on the amp. They are currently out of stock at the moment but amazons has them for $110 at the moment.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_27731_Massive-Audio-NX2.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

